# Real Hip Hop/ Rap Thread



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Alright no bullshit just real artist with real flow and real beats.




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbgmPTys-Mk&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI264qcI2lo[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGlJbfAp7hM[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adQRz1Ixh1g


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08JS5EqyBVU[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDEWuPJzfhk&feature=related


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

WARNING!! FOLLOWING TRACKS CONTAIN ACTUAL LYRICS !!






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhYklzKQpfs[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_MCBR_e4ZI


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=falp3jzyOOQ[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjZRAvsZf1g


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Have to big up the UK!!






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_eABQWK_m0[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kEDNOAom2Q[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNtEM1lRlQA


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9kT3zGDd3k&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgB3jRdcyeQ[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpL0xVIYbnU[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGK0UR5h0cM


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

TORONTO!(90'S)




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj1kmqzZ9jY&feature=related[/media]
not toronto n e more lol
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuWB9Nhoypw[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBk_jZX_TpQ[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usdkTWHzGiE&feature=related


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqKtuowR4oI&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvRc7pwnt0U[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VRZq3J0uz4[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GA-K5GvX7o


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

anything jedi touches is fire they dont have bad tracks





**one of there realest tracks**
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0kds4gSSXM&feature=related[/media]
O.G.C prob my fav group
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4KksPtewl0[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x00gApDv_Ag[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89NmCAfPTT8


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WtpIPqndHg[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWWOnPSRCHs[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr32uP5ZPBY


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

That political sh*t . .






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9sfbaNqYb8&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjNmGsQ16Vg[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jiynq0DGR8s&feature=related


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDr-phIxDJU[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9lNbNGbo24[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j05fJPvfJ0g


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Some good joints posted up, would have to add Blak Twang, Foreign Beggars and Braintax to the UK list and Madlocks for T-Dot. Will post up some Oz tracks when I sort out my YT account.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

only the tightest joints in this thread


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

I'm just waiting for someone to post a spice girls song here









Here's Black Twang at his finest






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cbpoc_mTrU[/media]

More UK

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlxKxMfpCb4&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOiDJQ8kHnE&feature=related


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

spice girls FTW


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn2OF6uY5Zw[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyI3XzSr-OM[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRv1Yr-IWTs[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4PL5UQkhNM


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjeBmYd_nRM&feature=related


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7l_eDt72z0o[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=falp3jzyOOQ[/media]

Dead in the middle of Little Italy little did we know that we riddled some middleman who didn't do diddily
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq2WVDESAS4


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcsEop0NPGM[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJTXNQHBK_o[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRI1qzn993o[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8inztO0Xx8&feature=related


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXJemMbUFYU&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRvrDKW1Wqg&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXht3kNpkXM&feature=related


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


>


I'm sorry Red but Fu Shnickens were wack!

How do you embed videos from youtube?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ja said:


>


I'm sorry Red but Fu Shnickens were wack!

How do you embed videos from youtube?
[/quote]

CHI-ILL & ACE MAC....Chi-Town holding it down.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

*NEVER MIND! I FIGURED IT OUT ON MY OWN LOL!*


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nevermind.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Damn Ja'eh, what the f*ck did you do to the thread?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Listen to the lyrics flipped by Special Ed....you don't hear sh*t like that anymore.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Wouldn't be hip hop without the DJ's






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0E7Xg74Sgo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DLED7krHwU[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzxlQFGXZEw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNwFBsv0UuU&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKYkDwzi-FI[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5--ebEjU8yY[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdX79pwyBII&feature=related


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psBEj6cUXyk&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cjv7hEAytU&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbs7wWLXLpw&feature=related[/media]

Your a g if you know what this songs about:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdu9qt6XuPA&feature=related


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

for those of you into the UK scene i heard this just a little while ago and was blown away


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAB7vAMdO68[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR15nKLN9Kg&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t0y089etBc


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iou8xEm0gAU[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKzc385G5wU[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knlc6mLzXWc[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXmjJo1HmiA


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHmf9VxbY18


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Define "Real."


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Not commercial, not songs that have advertisement plugins and no real meaning.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SuVP1sbZNw&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psdgRH_p3XI[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhnXAIwUehM[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sevZEOUXpw4&feature=related


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cant stop listening to this album. I'm insane


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E-ikTHVEbE&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfoCszyyySg[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd_W_x3nclY


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NNhmWufRbA&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cASLfP6mkC0[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wLtLAEbw3w&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WewFKsIGJyQ&feature=related


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

toronto in the 90's.... yes thats Tom green in there


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

xzibit getting his mind blown and rap battling tom green


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

haven't seen any public enemy in the thread so far...





[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lmh4kCNlWo[/media]

classic tune one of my summer jams, not good in the cold 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7noxYowElz4


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

serious track... alot of truth


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

One half of EPMD...one of the greatest hip hop groups of all time!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm just here to make fun of this thread


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thats cool... while you posted that i fucked your wife. I think its a fair trade off


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Boobah said:


> I'm just here to make fun of this thread


Dude looks like machine gun kelly....


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> thats cool... while you posted that i fucked your wife. I think its a fair trade off


Not married, continue f*cking those hoes gangsta


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50JAnHjYB0A&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5UhBr0JpdQ[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4PL5UQkhNM


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Boobah said:


> thats cool... while you posted that i fucked your wife. I think its a fair trade off


Not married, continue f*cking those hoes gangsta
[/quote]


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugtke61OFeM[/media]

premier beats > everything else









[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEAg2EMyOWY[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emdVmO_7QA8[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMQL5xOZpqA


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnOVWOvIivo[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCijgm8xNuQ&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pru1g3KDXQI[/media]
this is for boobah the musically ignorant:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gsdl6MpJSu0


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i know its not classic but its classic real souther rap... not the gucci mayne crap thats out there












[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnP1XmxyqxA


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Show some love for Blackalicious -
















and of course -


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEf_jocnpqo&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4__ddSVQuo&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5O-YDYNQBc&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAB6MkJ1src


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Some Aussie flavour


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-hREnaLOGM[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y547vgzCnC4[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o0i0WFv7Ic[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK04-IxxfIw


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i would like to say as the op i now have a bunch of new artists in my collection, thanks guys







but... dont let this thread get beaten by them rockers









this is my teachers good friend and same teacher who showed me alot of the tracks i know and love and got me into the whole hip hop scene since the man lived though it... me and my boy always blazed before class and if we put this on my boys laptop when we walked in our teacher would jam out and not bitch us out or make us go get a late slip... and we would miss half the class and other kids would just be like why dont they need a late slip


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

trigga i hope you see this i know you will love it... two parts all the main toronto guys





[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9AQNcE-WWs


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

g.c.p 3 songs combined in the 90's

my favorite group from toronto


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

not much on youtube of em none of the songs i want to post... if you want i will email you the albums...




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHOPMJBIIRk&feature=related


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

HM if raised in the ends.




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LJOi3qoFvg&feature=related


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Been listenin to a lot of old dmx recently, back before he became a full time crack head.




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ww-TQUeA3E[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aP54m11RWM[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ja8-GZGWL0&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AO9-nbtV2M&feature=related


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ruff ryders is a classic

ice cube and dmx...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLU0N4Ujv0s&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LAsDT0_gsE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Haha used to bump this in the 62 impala















Whole album was dope


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Can't remember if this has been posted, I would hope so but a re-up won't hurt


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Dunno if grime is pushing too deep into ukg territory but bashy and klashnekoff are posted up so...lowdeep prod kills it


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

GRIME!!






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63uP-mXV7JI[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5DifBr3-B4[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-lYt0eB69c&feature=related[/media]

Back when dizzee was good
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frN9CoRVWNQ


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i saw the tempz... this sh*t is nuts







its like a metal rap hybrid





not my style but i have a few boys who love this kinda sh*t

louisvillin that song by outsidaz is to legit


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

can someone post some tim dog? i tried googling him and youtubing him and i cant find him anywhere
80's-early 90's rap
straight gangster


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^^ oh sh*t bob!!!!!!!!!






























that brings me back

tim dog > nwa


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i don't no if i would go as far as to say tim dog over nwa but hes still dope






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4a1Q4C2Z9U

what happend to all rap and hip hop sounds like sh*t central....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no man tim dog was the sh*t
"wack, matter a fact come back, ill be waitin with a baseball bat. ima wack u in yo dome and send ya ass back home. i just want u to get da picture, the dogs gonna getcha"


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

cant compare a group to tim dog... if you comared individuals to them like easy e then sure... even though easy is still better







and one of my favorite rappers.




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDqSy5XuGpo
the beats to his song are unreal summer time jams... chilling outside in the heat with a case a beer







not my winter music choice tho


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

cormega kills this track...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i never liked ez
his voice was too whinny 
sounded like a bitchy kid


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Haha bitch with a perm takes me back to primary school days. Traveller, good looking out with the ruff squad tunes. 
Back to when grime was grimey















Back some aussie shizz


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Taking it wayyyy back


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ra3enj8zhQ[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09AYVC470MA[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O0i4uhWwf0&feature=related


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i wonder what they think now if it was outta control back then












could be re post i forget...
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AeaQYaVfaM&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfs8b9ZYhJ4&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT-hYXqTN38[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qHmkD-V2Oc


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

alright last track for the night... im crashing


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Mofo's think they can compete with this thread. . . . .





[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ7sI-Hau-w[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF9aujgHGcQ&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi25Cno5HaQ&feature=related[/media]
Big tune, one of the sickest samples ever used.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8XIXPJSqlA&feature=related


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this thread has two copy cats already and they both shout out to this thread in the title... i love it









trav im loving the uk sh*t









might have posted a song or two but heres my fav 5 nine joints




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrxZGwB5wB0[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTFpSNuEVao[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh9wndCiROo[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBFIqhjB1hQ


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

some new sh*t but honestly w.e premier touches is fire




how this track has 300 views i have no idea








[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XXFwrcIbME&feature=related[/media]
southern rap... loved the old sh*t but it died with ugk
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUkmmQmlMlg[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uijHb5U1pD8&feature=related


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Can't remember if traveller posted this already, who jacked my foreign beggers recs?










Some NZ sh*t that used to bang before p-money (not uk p-money) started making shitty french touch house music


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Two of the best lyricists IMO.





Sick flow


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

I'm diggin Klashnekoff. UK is so far ahead with lyrical style, just have to look at the old jungle/uk hardcore mc's then 2step (so solid days), grime, hip hop, dudes just bang it out so many ways. LOL I think I buried the hippy house music thread with some bloodclaat oldskool jungle, should keep them spinning for a bit.
Have we had Beatnuts in here yet? If so sorry for the re-up


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Joints from my pirate radio days





Arghh chino kills it




















Some left field tunes


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

last for the night, its beer o'clock and chill time, big up canada!















These need to be here, heavy rotation back in the day


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Truths out now Bob, éveryone knows you like ice ice baby.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wait for it! Ill be back later with some links for ya bob. Ill get your ice ice baby up n LOTS of other garbage too.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

vanilla ice stole my thunder... i have a deep vendetta against him actually...




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHM513DKuxc[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6TUhx2wX0M


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEuJs5plQUU


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this girl tears thie sh*t outta it


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7MPlKXfjBg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMe6v3ePk88&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzfHkrJpxQw&feature=related[/media]
Don't think Big L has been posted yet . . .
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzyaAuPh1lE[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD6n58CgXJ0&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUR1ok81PZA&feature=related


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRrJFvavEPA[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw36WUxwXWU[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkE-L0Rb-OU[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J2JBdSoIb4


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05GaDYtTbn8&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3NWMri2JFs&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b29X8HdMgAc&feature=related


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

14 years of rap is a serious track





maybe repost i dunno....
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hi9HBil7i0[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oop3d7P35Ys&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSQieA85arg&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s57Kx-I3ISs&feature=related


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Been bumpin this aaaaaaaaaaaaall day


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

so who do you think bumps this track on this forum


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I remember this one...been posted yet?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah i think i posted it up... great track, im 99.9% sure this is a re post but its a perfect summer jam when its just to damm hot outside and your baking in the heat on the corner.. see what i did there puns and plugs












[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRNT_t0-miQ[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wIhWWgoye8&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE7osJ5Xj98&feature=related[/media]
the beat on this track its to legit... one of my fav's
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7YYP85qhwM&feature=fvwrel


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

off the album i just got... some sick beats




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXOtI0uc39Y[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=122AF2zMBpU[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chBubHhHc4A[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37xHfC21mhw


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43FYM5TqGK4&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9xVBdXnfZI&feature=related


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

song is fitting for what is goin on


----------

